# RESULTS OF S. P. DAYS HUNT 2016



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Real challenge this year---The weather tried to beat us but the Guys and Gals gave it their ALL---Very Wet Conditions--Swamps ,Fields,Woods Roads, all wet and muddy------The 9th Skip's Predator Days are history and proved to be the Greatest Challenge of them all----These are the teams that scored-----------1st Place--Team #3,,,Fred Gadsby and Rob Shultz--1 coyote,,31.10 lbs---also took heavy Dog--------2nd Place--Team #13 ,,Jimmy Jensen--1 coyote,,31.2 lbs-----#3rd Place---Team# 14,,Jake & Joe Tyner--1 coyote,,27.13 lbs----------Team#16 took little Dog and I mean little { LOL }----I have never seen a coyote at this time of year this tiny but congrats to the Team --{ shot between the eyes }-------We all had a great time lots of laughs and everyone won something Thanks to the Great Sponsors of our HUNT---------We Had 25 Teams with 42 hunters and one of those Hunter's was our first Lady . Her and Her Partner Dale Hunted Hard--So Now She has the title of FIRST LADY OF S.P.D's------------------*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SOME PIC'S-------1ST PIC PRIZE TABLE---THAN FRED & ROB 1ST PLACE---JIM 2ND PLACE--JOE & JAKE -- 3RD PLACE AND KEVIN & MATT WITH TINY DOG LOL------------------------RAIN OFF AND ON ALL DAY ----AND I FORGOT TO TAKE MORE PIC'S----GOOD TIME BY ALL----------------------------------------------LITTLE DOGS WEIGHT WAS 11.6 LBS-----------------------------*AND OUR FIRST LADY ELIZABETH AND PARTNER DALE*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Way to go, Fred!

The coyotes look pretty good this early in the season - all except that little one, which actually looks good dead, too.

Nothin' but smile all around. Great job, Skip!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice, looks like fun & lots of good prizes!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you Skip and Sharon for putting on another great hunt.

Way to go Fred and Rob !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats to everyone. Great job Skip and my hats off to you sir for keeping this going and getting them younguns involved. :usflag: :cowboy: :cowboy:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

this was a great time as always thank you to all the sponsors and a big thank you to skip and Sharon for putting this hunt on calling was tuff this year not a lot of sign I think the kiyutes knew 42 callers were after them and they hid all weekend lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Fred. Thanks Skip and Sharon for doing what you guys do so well, promoting hunting and youth involvement. Looking at all those prizes -- who wouldn't put up with a little damp weather to win one of those treasures.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like there were lots of win'in's--- and judge'in by the smiles on everyones faces--- everybody had a great time and were all winners.

:thumbsup: Skip and Sharon.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Fred ! Looks like everyone was happy, even if the weather was bad, good job Skip


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

As always at skips, we had a great time. 
I am proud to have broken Chams long standing record with my "tiny" coyote lol.
We had lots of activity where we hunted, out of the 9 sets we DID Saturday night we had either vocals or seen coyotes on all but 2 of them. We hit a second one but couldn't find it. (Darn rimfire rules here in mi) but I dotted mine between the eyes.. no running from that one. Lol


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing the pic's..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great pics Thanks for posting them !


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, that coyote on the left is HUGE! Cool pictures!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting some more photos, Rotty. Lots of hard work represented.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a great crowd. Lots of smiles all around. Thanks for posting the pics. Wish it wasn't so far up north.

I am Jones-un for some of that type action. 24 more days and headed to Oklahoma for a few weeks of calling and deer hunting. I need some fresh pecan for some sausage smoking too!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It was a great. We are grateful to all who hosted and participated. Winning was a bonus. Looking forward to next year.

Sent from somewhere in the space-time continuum.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm think'in you could paint that small dog red and call it a fox.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I'm think'in you could paint that small dog red and call it a fox.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


Dave check your clock.. or are you snowed in with nothing to do ? 5:18PM PM ???WTH


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't wait until retirement so I can go have fun with you guys and gals. Looks like a great time and I am not that far away.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I know Don--- whats this world come'in to when a fella cant go out and work from daylight till dark.lol.

Really--- I came in early from the wood patch yesterday as Miss K called and said we were get'in lots of smoke. Things were O.K., so I changed the brakes on the Bronco--- split a cord of wood--- then figured, the heck with it, I'm gonna knock off early, and went inside and sat on my butt watch'in Lets Make a deal. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which do you prefer Wayne Brady or Monte Hall ?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Monte was the man.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... Congrats Fred!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well that looks like it was lots of fun, I'm sure the kids wont forget an event like that. That's what keeps the appetite whetted, maybe introduce a category next year for a 17 and under youth contest. Give them something to shoot for without worrying about competition from seasoned adults---just a thought Skip!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We give them noise makers to annoy their parents with. 

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Skip need to empty your mail box bud!!


----------

